# Question: would silicone adhere to pond liner?



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

As the question states, I am curious to figure out if silicone will adhere to pond liner. I would like to use some basic plumbing in a new idea/ project.
Thanks


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

In my experience it does yes. I used it to patch up a tiny hole in a pond liner a few months ago. I used aquarium safe silicone to attach a patch of rubber lining over the hole as well as just putting a gob of silicone over the hole itself. As long as you can be sure it's totally dry for 48 hrs you should be good. The patch has worked perfectly all summer.


----------

